# Cape, Capelet, Cloak



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm giving away my winter jackets and now have the twelve year old barn coat and a lovely cashmere and wool to the ankle black coat. I wore the long coat today for the second time in five years to a funeral. I'll wear it again tomorrow to my daughter's recital downtown. 

I looked at jackets and decided there was nothing for me, at least not in my price range. I decided to just make myself a cloak. Easy on, easy off. I'll be able to toss the fronts off when I'm driving instead of risking a wreck on the highway when the heat rises in the car. It just seems very practical for when you aren't worried about getting dirty and are basically going from car to building.

I've been looking at patterns and am either going to go with the easy make-a-circle, but tidy-up-the-shoulders; or the version, which I've actually never seen but is used for a very full dancing skirt, of having a fitted piece on the shoulder, a slightly wider and gathered piece sewn to that, then a long and gathered piece sewn to that. A couple of inside pockets would finish it off. It would come just past the wrist. I'll put a couple of button holes and buttons on the bottom to button off sleeves in case I need that.

I'm under 5' tall so anything full is going to make me look square. I've come to terms with that**sigh**. 

I really really don't want to make a collar, so I'll knit a cowl instead. I wish I'd taken sewing in Junior High.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Maura, you might try making a bog coat since it would be scaled to your size. You can make them from anything - fleece, wool, an old quilt. Here's a pattern. My sister used to make them and it took her less than an hour start to finish.
http://www.thequiltercommunity.com/Wc8f1c1a1f8b9e.htm


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

So, of course, I had to hunt all over the internet looking for bog coats and how make them. This is not what I will do with my wool yardage, but I think it is interesting enough to give it a try in the new year. I would probably add cuffs to close the sleeve off. I may make 3 grandsons these for Xmas.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I've almost got the cloak finished. The pattern calls for a collar, which I don't want. Also, unlined. So, way too much money later I got blue wool for the outer; and for the lining a poly that is made for clothes, red flannel from Moda, and batik for the outer shell of the lining.

I've put it together by basically making three cloaks, quilting the layers of the lining (just a few lines) and making a pillowcase to sew it all together.

It is open on the bottom, have to hem it. I need to use Mr. Seam Ripper to open the seams for the hand/arm slits, and put the buttons on. I don't have the buttons, yet. I still have to make a mobius to go with it.

It doesn't drape the way I want because of all the layers, but if I do it again I'll make a spring cloak with only two layers. I guess I'm not too old to learn something new.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

It's good of you to keep posting on your work. Capes seem like the simplest things, they have much to reveal...

I wonder, if you let it hang or even put it through a cleaning before you hem it, would it help with the drape? Did you cut the flannel on the bias?

The batik sounds fab!

(Oh, it's admirable you've whittled your coat collection to those nice-sounding ones - my new motto is "Wear it or share it." Thanks, Maura!)


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Good for you! (and we'd like pictures, please?)


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think the batting makes the cape too stiff. It is used for making jackets. The store had a couple of samples and I noticed the arms hang stiff and straight. It bunches up fine, it just wants to be stiff. But, it is very light. Maybe a wool or cotton batting would hang better.

I'll take photos when it's finished. Every step of the way I've stopped and thought: what the heck am I doing?


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

I am going to be making myself a Kinsdale cloak and I can't wait. Having a hard time finding the wool that I want though for the outside.


----------

